# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Proveedores de aceite de oliva

## Marita

Busco proveedores de aceite de oliva toda vez que existe una importadora americana quien busca este producto. De preferencia que cuenten con certificación kosher y que sean orgánicos. Neceisto lista de precios de exportación y forma de presentación. 
De no contar con todos estos requisitos pueden escribir al correo mcastillo@lal.com.pe para que me informen el estado que se encuentra su producción y ver de qué manera pueden llegar a tener un producto exportable según requerimiento del mercado internacional. 
Saludos
Maribel CastilloTemas similares: Vendo Aceite de Oliva de Yauca Vendo Aceite de Oliva, Aceitunas sevillanas y Nueces Venta de plantines de olivos para aceite de oliva, variedaes Arbequina y Koroneiki Vendo Aceite de Oliva de Yauca Vendo Aceite de oliva extra-virgen de exportación

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marita: 
He estado algo ocupado como para intentar ayudar a los usuarios del foro, pero quería saber si conseguiste proveedores de aceite de oliva porque yo tengo el librito de la Feria Expo Alimetaria del año pasado, donde figuran varios proveedores de aceite de oliva que tal vez te interese contactar...Me avisas si te interesarían esos datos para pubicarlos aquí.  
Y tal vez debas conseguirte uno de esos libritos o fotocopiar el mío, porque es un listado con todos los que participaron en la feria con sus respectivos datos de contacto... ¿No sé si te sirva o si ya lo tienes? 
Saludos

----------


## Marita

Hola Bruno: 
Aún no tengo respuesta a mi solicitud de proveedores. Desconozco si es por temor a iniciar esta operación comercial o por lo costoso que se imaginan que puede resultar pues es una oportunidad que se ha presentado y en vista que aún no he enviado las ofertas y lista de precios, esta importadora me llamó y me recalcó que necesariamente necesita contar con certificación orgánica y certificación kosher. 
Al respecto quiero informar que en realidad puede ser muy costoso si lo examinan desde un punto de gasto y no de inversión pues deben analizar que lo que hoy invertirán será producto de un inicio de negociación comercial con el importador solicitante del producto y a futuro. 
Fabio Castro (así se llama el contacto de la importadora americana) desconocía que Perú producía ACEITE DE OLIVA, le causó sorpresa al conocer a través de mi correo electrónico donde ofrecía los productos que tenemos para ofrecer. Me imagino que le convendría  (ventaja) trabajar con nosotros por  la firma del TLC con EEUU. 
Fabio desea conocer lista de precios, él entiende que esto tomará tiempo toda vez que le indiqué que tengo que trabajar con el proveedor indicado el tema de las certificaciones. No obstante quisiera conocer los precios ofrecidos y si acepta el trato podríamos iniciar con el trámite documentario especial. 
Entonces Bruno, sería ideal la publicación que me mencionas o contar con copia de tu librito de proveedores. Puedo enviar a un conserje a recogerlo, fotocopiarlo y enviártelo, me avisas. 
Saludos
Marita

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

No hay problema; dile a tu conserje que pase por mi oficina para que fotocopie el librito. No sé si sea una maravilla para ti, pero hay bastantes productores serios que podrían establecer algún tipo de relación comercial con ustedes. 
Te paso mi dirección y mi celular en un mensaje privado. 
Saludos

----------


## nicoleames

Hola, somos Olivos Ames, *proveedor de aceite de Oliva de Yauca Arequipa*. Elaboramos nuestro aceite siempre tomando el cuenta el grado de acidez y los nutrientes por lo que solo utilizamos aceitunas verdes sevillanas para su elaboración.
Tenemos *el litro de aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN a s/.14* a partir de bidones de 125L (puesto de Lima)
También vendemos el aceite ya embotellado por docenas, contamos con registro sanitario.
Realizamos el *servicio de maquila* de aceite de Oliva y aceitunas, es decir te entregamos el producto listo para vender con tu marca propia. 
Contáctanos por whatsapp: *986927705 - Nicole Ames* *olivos.ames@gmail.com*

----------


## erikantis

he visto que hay amantes de aceite de olvida aqui asi que les comparto la siguiente guia informativa que encontre  https://www.eldulcehogar.es/aceite-de-oliva/
muy buena informacion. tiene todo lo que necesitas saber!

----------


## anniel

necesito proveedores actualizados 2021 por favor

----------

